# "Green Flame" 36 gal.



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Front view:









Side view:









View at an angle:









Threadfin rainbows:









Photos by kkau1

Tank stats:
36 gallon bowfront tank w/center brace removed.

Lighting:
30" Current satellite dual w/one 65 watt dual daylight bulb (6700k/10,000k) and one 65 watt 6700 k bulb for 130 total watts
Photoperiod of 9-10 hours with full power for 8 hrs.
Nocturnal lighting by 5 Current brand white LEDs

Filtration:
Rena XP2 w/glass lily pipes. Heater and UV plumbed in-line

CO2:
Pressurized w/glass diffuser

Substrate:
ADA amazonia w/power sand underneath

Fauna:
Threadfin Rainbows, Pygm corys, Ottocinclus, Nerite snails, cherry shrimp

Plants:
Lilaeopsis brasilensis, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Anubias nana petite, Cryptocryne retrospiralis, Cryptocryne parva, Cryptocryne tropica, Cryptocryne willisi x lucens 'green, Fissidens fontanilis, Flame moss, Narrow leaf java fern, Elatine triandra

Fertilizers:
Greg Watson and Seachem per PPS method

Hardscape:
Manzanita branch and one manzanita burl

Final photos, tank is now down.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice. I like the choice of fish a lot.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet, great growth and excellent fish color choice.
Very nicely done.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice tank. I'm really digging those fish.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I really like it. Lots of green healthy plants. Nicely arranged, but also grown in enough to look a little wild.

The lack of a background in the head on shot is a little distracting. I shouldn't say anything though, because I have a tank without a background too.

Like AaronT said great fish choice. Not the regular cardinal tetra. It gives it a totally different feel.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

slickwillislim said:


> I really like it. Lots of green healthy plants. Nicely arranged, but also grown in enough to look a little wild.
> 
> The lack of a background in the head on shot is a little distracting. I shouldn't say anything though, because I have a tank without a background too.
> 
> Like AaronT said great fish choice. Not the regular cardinal tetra. It gives it a totally different feel.


Thank you!

I agree with the background. If I intend to use the photo anymore I might photo shop in a background that isn't just drywall texture


----------



## stewy098 (Mar 6, 2008)

wow very nice tank and selection of fish and i really like the last picture


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I managed to uncover a few more photos.
By kkau1

Looking up:









These taken by Casey.

From the backside:









Cherry on a stick:


----------



## Ajroy03 (Feb 1, 2008)

Simply Amazing Tank Apistaeasy!

Do you mind me asking where you got the branches from?

Simply amazing scape! congrats!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Ajroy03 said:


> Simply Amazing Tank Apistaeasy!
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you got the branches from?
> 
> Simply amazing scape! congrats!


Thank you!

The branches are manzanita and the Java is growing on a burl from Manzanita Burlworks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nicely done! Have you tried to photograph it with a black background - black plastic or mat board? BTW, how quickly does your C. parva grow?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

The "Narrow" Javafern, Lilaeopsis and the C. retrospiralis matches perfect!  Really nice setup and choice of fishes! The rough white background is nice too! It's probobly the wall behind the aquarium?
I like it


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Leanoard and Bert for the great comments.

The background is just the wall behind. I wanted to put something else behind for the photo shoot, but the tank is taken down now.

Bert- the C. parva does not grow very fast at all. The L. brasilensis completely overtook it. I now have the parva in another tank where I think it will do better.


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice plants, nice fish, nice photography. That's a great tank.


----------

